# AMD Athlon 64 X2 - OC to 3.38GHz, more??



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

***Please note, BIOS is locked so all OC'ing is done using setfsb and CrystalCPUID.

Well, after a little testing here are my results using setfsb/crystalcpuid....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=648078

If anyone has any tips on how I could push further using both of these programs, I am open to ideas... temps at idle were at 34C. Core voltage was at 1.400v using CrystalCPUID. (stock is 1.375v)

At this speed of 3378.18MHz my system is stable, I came very close to hitting 3.4GHz but the system began showing some signs of instability. I am certain there are hidden tweaks within both these programs that when combined will produce a higher output in speed. 

Can anyone give any insight on how to improve? I feel as though there is some juice left but I'm just not dialing in on the sweet spot. 

Multiplier is at 15X, vcore is at 1.4V.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

would upgrading my memory improve on the OC speed?


----------

